

Hosted iJulia/iPython - zubairq

Would anyone pay $50 a month for a hosted iJulia or iPython so they would not need to install it locally?
======
zubairq
Update: I just found:

[https://www.juliabox.org/](https://www.juliabox.org/)

:and am trying it now

------
netfl0
The price seems a little excessive, it's pretty easy to install...

~~~
zubairq
Can you send me the install instructions for Windows that anyone could follow?
It could be that I have just missed it.

